# Is National Geographics HD worth it?



## Chap (Feb 5, 2007)

Right now I have the basic 100 channel package, plus the HD package. In order to get National Geographics HD I need to get the 250 package I believe which is an extra $20 a month or so.

I was wondering what people though of the channel. How often does it get new programming? Is it film or is it video? What type of programming is it?

Thank you.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

2 words: Dog Whisperer. You haven't lived till you watched this show. 

It is even better in HD.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm a big fan of NGHD. But there's more to the AT250 than that (in SD still). You also get the Science Channel, History Intl., Discovery Times, Encore Movies, lots of good stuff.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm also a big fan of NGHD. They have some interesting programming and HD just makes it that much more enjoyable.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I remember when the NGC (SD) started on E*. I was abso-freakin-lutely
estatic. Now I'm on cable and they tell me it's coming in HD soon. I can
hardly wait. 

But, to answer your question IMO, yes, it's worth it. Why would anyone
even ask? If you can afford HD, you will want NGC-HD.


----------



## Chap (Feb 5, 2007)

Is more of there materian in video or in film? I am looking for more Video then I am film material.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

NGC is one of the channels I always check to see if there is something on. Two of thier shows I have Timers (Season passes-sorry TiVo) set up for, but both shows are very, very long in between new episodes. Seconds from Disaster and Air Emergency are both great, and new episodes are in HD, the older ones very and with Air Emergency I haven't seen a new episode in a long time.


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

It's probably the best HD channel there is. and that's a sports guy saying that. It's the channel you go to when you can't find anything obvious to watch.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

I just upgraded from the AT200 plus HD pack to the AT250 plus HD pack a few weeks ago basically for the Nat Geo HD channel as well as Versus (big hockey fan here). To me it was well worth the extra $10 a month for those 2 channels alone.

Still am wishing E* gets their act together and turns on the HD RSN's shortly.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I don't have HD , but I think the SD is one of the best channels that we get. You can look at their web site to see if you would like it.

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/

I like Dog Whisper (dog training show and the techniques work well), Seconds From Disaster (they take a disaster, examine why it happened and tell you how the survivors (if any) survived), Mega Structures (Examine how they built various buildings, bridges and other structures). They also have lots of wild animal type shows.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I believe the HD program schedule is the same as the SD schedule. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. So you don't need to look for a specific HD schedule.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

ITis a simulcast of the sd channel on the National Geographic Channel in Hd.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just got my bill, to get any HD from dish you need to at least get the AT200 right?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

calgary2800 said:


> I just got my bill, to get any HD from dish you need to at least get the AT200 right?


No. To get any HD you need the HD Package @ $20/month plus your AT package. That gives you access to the HD versions of channels in your programming package.

e.g. NatGeo is in AT250, so to get the HD version you'd need to be an AT250 sub and have the HD Package. All the others, except the premiums like HBO-HD, are available to AT100 subs with the HD Package.

Check the Dish website here.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I really like the channel. In addition to Dog Whisperer and some of the other mentioned shows, this week they have been running a series on Prisons, Prison Gangs, Meth addiction. Very well done shows that hold your interest and give you very factual information. I thought I had my 622 storage pretty well worked out but now there are enough shows on NTGEO that I really have to keep on top of my available disk storage. 

..Doyle


----------



## dathead2 (May 17, 2005)

i watched the lions show and then the sharks show last nite in HD NGC and
it was stunning (both picture quality and the show itself was well produced,
filmed, etc)


----------



## jtendler (Apr 25, 2006)

I love National Geographics in HD. If you love animal shows and nature - this is the channel to go with !!:hurah:


----------



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

Most of the stuff looks the same between the Hd version and non version, but every once in a while there will be a show that you can definitley tell it was shot in HD. I'd say save your money.


----------

